# My 9month old puppy keeps pooping mucus and blood, vets are stumped.



## Mouse192

Hello, I’ve been taking my pup to the vet for almost a month now dealing with this. Every now and then her poop is just mucus and clot of blood. The vet has no idea what’s going on yet. We’ll be going back after Memorial Day weekend to do more tests. Has anyone gone through something similar? She’s done this about 11 times since April. The vet put her on prescription diet (hills science diet digestion). And that didn’t work at all.


----------



## rhys_begum

I'm new here, but I want to recommend a good site Best Realtime Gaming Casino Games 2021 | Hardware Times


----------



## jan896

her little tummy is irritated... a bland diet should help. I found my dogs cant tolerate bought dogfood....One of my crew has HGE and I feed him boiled chicken and rice everyday. Please try a bland diet, it will give that tummy time to heal.


----------

